# Big Wreck



## xfitxl (May 2, 2018)

Incredible concert… Big Wreck we’re firing on all cylinders, great to have these bands touring again..


----------



## xfitxl (May 2, 2018)

btw, Ian’s Suhr Lumberjack telecaster sounded huge …


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

xfitxl said:


> Incredible concert… Big Wreck we’re firing on all cylinders, great to have these bands touring again..
> View attachment 424841
> View attachment 424842


We cover Blown Wide Open. Great tune.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

xfitxl said:


> Incredible concert… Big Wreck we’re firing on all cylinders, great to have these bands touring again..
> View attachment 424841
> View attachment 424842


Very cool.


----------



## Abiguitar (May 28, 2009)

I saw Big Wreck at the Bronson Centre in Ottawa last Fall and they were amazing. It seemed like Ian Thornley brought out a different guitar for each song!


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Ian is an absolute monster player. Deserves to be a household name among great guitarists.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

SWLABR said:


> Ian is an absolute monster player. Deserves to be a household name among great guitarists.


Agree. Watch this opening.


----------



## xfitxl (May 2, 2018)

altered tunings, open tunings, slide, finger picking, speed and articulation but so much feel and soul when the song calls for it... the guy can shred with the best of them but song comes first which I have always loved about Big Wreck…he seems to get better every time I see him play.. monster tone and chops.. gracious and humble too.. my 11 year old daughter was front and center with me and she got a great smile and nod from Ian ..when she was rockin out to Locomotive on my shoulders.. and a great gift (his personal slide that he used on stage and a few guitar pics) and she went to meet them after the show for a chat and a pictures.. she couldn’t stop talking about it afterwards and still has a big old smile on her face!!


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

That is one happy kid!


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Just listened to 7.2 and that was the first BW I have ever really listened to and I am ashamed to admit it because man that album is great! Now I get to go listen to their other stuff and Im very excited. Thornley can play! And sing and write songs....its all good


----------



## xfitxl (May 2, 2018)

xfitxl said:


> altered tunings, open tunings, slide, finger picking, speed and articulation but so much feel and soul when the song calls for it... the guy can shred with the best of them but song comes first which I have always loved about Big Wreck…he seems to get better every time I see him play.. monster tone and chops.. gracious and humble too.. my 11 year old daughter was front and center with me and she got a great smile and nod from Ian ..when she was rockin out to Locomotive on my shoulders.. and a great gift (his personal slide that he used on stage and a few guitar pics) and she went to meet them after the show for a chat and a pictures.. she couldn’t stop talking about it afterwards and still has a big old smile on her face!!
> View attachment 424889
> View attachment 424890
> View attachment 424891





pickslide said:


> Just listened to 7.2 and that was the first BW I have ever really listened to and I am ashamed to admit it because man that album is great! Now I get to go listen to their other stuff and Im very excited. Thornley can play! And sing and write songs....its all good


wow you are in for a ride if you backtrack to listen to all the other albums.. hang on tight..


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Chris Caddell (the other guitarist) is no slouch either.


----------



## myyykkee (Nov 25, 2018)

I've seen them 3 times and they never disappoint. Great band.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

I saw them at a Canada Day party way back when their first album came out. I was wondering if they could pull it all off live, especially "The Oaf," and they did so beautifully.

I am not a big fan of their recent stuff (too much Pro Tools on the vocals is like nails on a chalkboard to me), but the songwriting is always on point.

Here's a neat interview with the man himself.


----------



## xfitxl (May 2, 2018)

Some amazing shots by Bryan Côté photography


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

xfitxl said:


> altered tunings, open tunings, slide, finger picking, speed and articulation but so much feel and soul when the song calls for it... the guy can shred with the best of them but song comes first which I have always loved about Big Wreck…he seems to get better every time I see him play.. monster tone and chops.. gracious and humble too.. my 11 year old daughter was front and center with me and she got a great smile and nod from Ian ..when she was rockin out to Locomotive on my shoulders.. and a great gift (his personal slide that he used on stage and a few guitar pics) and she went to meet them after the show for a chat and a pictures.. she couldn’t stop talking about it afterwards and still has a big old smile on her face!!
> View attachment 424889
> View attachment 424890
> View attachment 424891


Wow, that’s awesome.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Who is the other guitar player? Big loss for the band.

I really like Ghost!


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

MarkM said:


> Who is the other guitar player? Big loss for the band.
> 
> I really like Ghost!


Chris Caddell. Excellent musician from Hamilton. Plays with Big Wreck, Colin James, Sass Jordan and more.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

I have had the pleasure of seeing them a few times, they always kill. Ian is an absolute monster player


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Rollin Hand said:


> I saw them at a Canada Day party way back when their first album came out. I was wondering if they could pull it all off live, especially "The Oaf," and they did so beautifully.
> 
> I am not a big fan of their recent stuff (too much Pro Tools on the vocals is like nails on a chalkboard to me), but the songwriting is always on point.
> 
> Here's a neat interview with the man himself.


I got down the YouTube rabbit hole yesterday and found this. I watched the whole 45min. Came back this morning to post and see you’ve beaten me to it. Great interview. I had no idea he jammed with the Velvet Revolver guys as a possible frontman.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> I got down the YouTube rabbit hole yesterday and found this. I watched the whole 45min. Came back this morning to post and see you’ve beaten me to it. Great interview. I had no idea he jammed with the Velvet Revolver guys as a possible frontman.


Velvet Revolver would have been damned lucky to have Thornley as a front man (as would ANY band).

Yes, I'm a fan.

In fact, forgetting about his formidable guitar talents for a second, I think he's one of the best rock singers on the planet (at least from among those I have heard). I hear the ghost of Chris Cornell in his voice.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Milkman said:


> Velvet Revolver would have been damned lucky to have Thornley as a front man (as would ANY band).
> 
> Yes, I'm a fan.
> 
> In fact, forgetting about his formidable guitar talents for a second, I think he's one of the best rock singers on the planet (at least from among those I have heard). I hear the ghost of Chris Cornell in his voice.


There were a couple BW tunes I had never heard before that I thought were Soundgarden/Chis Cornell.


----------

